# Can a plakat eat Ember tetras



## amber31190 (Feb 6, 2011)

So to make me feel better about the whole anchor worm thing. Hubby got some ember tetras for another tank; my anubia garden. So they are small. once qt was over I put them in the tank. they darted to hide and I turned light off; off to town. Get back and cant find them anywhere. I know they couldnt of jumped out and when I put them in Ghoul really didnt care. They may be hiding but Ive sit and stair for 10 minutes and cant find them. Can a plakat eat them, would he eat 5 in a hour. he doesnt look bloated or anything like his is full. could they just be hiding even were I cant see.


----------



## Old Dog 59 (Nov 11, 2018)

A betta would not eat the embers, he may kill them but this is rare, (you would still see their bodies.) If your tank is heavily planted they may be hiding, and depending on how small they are they could have gotten sucked up in the filter. I have put them in with a community of other fish and my betta. The betta has never shown any aggression towards any of them and they have not bothered him. However this being said out of six Ember Tetra I have one left in the tank. The other fish have killed them not my Betta. On top of that the Cory have hidden the bodies for the others to show that no crime has been committed.


----------



## amber31190 (Feb 6, 2011)

I figured he couldnt have, but needed assurance. My intake is guarded so the filter couldnt have got them. Swear I see them but I think I am just seeing things. I may get some more and see if they will come out and school


----------



## Old Dog 59 (Nov 11, 2018)

With a heavily planted tank and a lot of mid ground cover they just may be hiding. They are very secretive little fish. and with 5 in the tank they will stay together under cover. You just added them so give it some time and see if they don't finally come out and start showing themselves. Little by little they will get use to the tank and to you. But if you still can't find them Keep an eye on the ammonia level of the tank. If it starts to tun high for no reason it could be that the Embers are decomposing.


----------



## amber31190 (Feb 6, 2011)

eek. I hope note. I think they are hiding...


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

What size tank? Can you post a picture? 

A shoal should be a minimum of six. But after discussing with a friend who is one of the foremost authorities re: Nano she advised if housed with a predator minimum of 10.


----------



## trahana (Dec 28, 2015)

Can a betta go on a killing spree? Yes. But you would notice bodies. Your betta probably chased them a bit and they went into hiding. I hear Ember tetras are flighty and scare more easily then other tetras.


----------



## amber31190 (Feb 6, 2011)

I got 5, ill go back and get 5 more. 10 gallon


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Gorgeous home!


----------



## Old Dog 59 (Nov 11, 2018)

Nice tank. Have you found any of the Embers?


----------



## amber31190 (Feb 6, 2011)

Old Dog 59 said:


> Nice tank. Have you found any of the Embers?


when they lights go off. I swear I look over.. on my dresser and see 1. idk if my eyes adjusting to dark or what, but none in the day yet


----------

